# Riding pictures of HF members



## Sahara

I know there is a thread for plus sized riders currently on the forum, but I thought we should have one for everyone to post in and enjoy. I love seeing people out having fun with our 4 legged friends. They don't even have to be riding pics. 



my daughter


Should have tightened that cinch a bit more!


----------



## TessaMay

I only have a few with me and my girl Tess together since I'm usually the one taking the pictures of her.

This is an old one not long after I got her. 








And this is us last July 








This is me on a friend's horse Salem who is one of my all time favorite horses to ride.


----------



## danicelia24

My girl Colly and me 









Colly's first ever show:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

This is the most recent riding picture. My first time ever running my trainers kick butt little buckskin mare classy  I'll have to get my dad to take some pictures of king and I this weekend


----------



## franknbeans

Warming up for our one and only reining show…..:lol:










It would not take the video I wanted…..


----------



## Clava

Three from last weekend when we got a 5th and a 2nd


----------



## CLaPorte432

This is Rumor and I...


----------



## bitinsane

You wanted photos..I give you photos lol :lol:


----------



## EquineObsessed

My mustang, Nalini.
















A 4 yo grulla QH, I love this picture.









My current resale project, Missy, this picture is from her first ride, two days ago.










And my two favorite 'non riding' pics of my favorite 'stang


----------



## .Delete.

Can old pictures count?  I don't ride anymore but here are some from when I did.


































And ofcourse, my little dangerous baby


----------



## CLaPorte432

Delete, you are way too good of a trainer and rider to not ride anymore. I hope that sometime, soon, you'll find yourself back in the saddle. *hug*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

CLaPorte432 said:


> Delete, you are way too good of a trainer and rider to not ride anymore. I hope that sometime, soon, you'll find yourself back in the saddle. *hug*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That about made me cry, you're too sweet. I can't afford to ride for a living anymore let alone own horses. Growing up sucks. I'll get back into problem ponies again one day. Thank you for your kind words *hugs*


----------



## CLaPorte432

.Delete. said:


> That about made me cry, you're too sweet. I can't afford to ride for a living anymore let alone own horses. Growing up sucks. I'll get back into problem ponies again one day. Thank you for your kind words *hugs*


Growing up does suck. I'd never have my horses without my parents help. If your ever in southwest Michigan, stop by and have your pick of which one to ride. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

CLaPorte432 said:


> Growing up does suck. I'd never have my horses without my parents help. If your ever in southwest Michigan, stop by and have your pick of which one to ride. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As a matter of fact, I live in north western Ohio :lol: small world


----------



## kiltsrhott

Unfortunately these are all from last year. I don't have any from this year as some mysterious behavioral changes in my mare have kept me off her back since April. I hope to figure out what's upsetting her soon, so I can get back to it! We have so much to work on!




























And here are some super old pictures!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Okay, I'll play....















































My favorite picture right here...My best friend Desiree and I. She's riding her awesome paint mare Snoopy and I'm on Selena of course. It was right after our barrel racing finals, we were tired, hot, and dead to the world but we were smiling after we picked up our checks and our prizes.  It was a big mile stone year for both of us.


----------



## smrobs

Delete, I'm right there with CLP, I hope you are able to get back to it soon. I know I'm a long way from you but if you ever find yourself in the TX panhandle, you are more than welcome to swing into my barn and help yourself to any of my monsters.


Speaking of my monsters.....
Some are old, some are more current.








I'm on the chestnut


----------



## faiza425

Here are a few of my favorites from this winter, and the rest are from last month.


----------



## Elsa5

Me and my girl Sienna!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

My mare Misti! She is a registered Appaloosa, and I love her so much.


----------



## Roperchick

Subbing for when I get home lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

How many do you want??

First two are Duffy.. the ginger monster sized mare I bought and worked with. She was 18.1hh, big and powerful... too much horse for me but a great experience none the less!

The third is my first "proper" horse. He was 19 in that picture. Perfect school master with some less than perfect manners at times. Absolutely brilliant horse who I parted with.

And finally... the CRAZY stallion. DOBBIE. The cheeky tongue picture and the next were the three year old stallion I brought home, and then him developing after that.. sorry to those who have already seen these billions of times ;D


----------



## Cherrij

first and third time of being on my horse. He is a 4 year old, not working hard yet at all  

Old riding pictures don't count to me anymore - those horses are out of reach. Later I hope to get more pics riding another horse for my friend.


----------



## .Delete.

smrobs said:


> Delete, I'm right there with CLP, I hope you are able to get back to it soon. I know I'm a long way from you but if you ever find yourself in the TX panhandle, you are more than welcome to swing into my barn and help yourself to any of my monsters.


Thank you Smrobs, that really means alot, especially from you! If I were to come around, your big black monster might come up missing :lol:


----------



## StellaIW

I have quite a lot of pictures. Old, because I don't ride anymore. I might start a little this summer again.


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## tinyliny

I love this one!


----------



## Roperchick

First three are way back when. 

The rest are the past 4 years with my boy


Josie 








What she really loved lol showing ha.








Friends mare I borrowed when Josie had problems








Charlie horse


----------



## egrogan

Here are a couple with my mare Isabel:

My favorite riding pic because it was just such a pretty day.









I kind of like the lighting in this one, though this is making me realize my saddle really is too small for me:









One of our first times outside this spring, still looking a bit wooly:


----------



## PadenPaint

this picture is about 3 years old but it is the last time I have ridden, lol. This is a horse I leased for a while. OTTB, he was fun.


----------



## CAP

Here are some of me 
First two were with my most favorite horse Tango, I loved that horse so much, last picture was the day I had to say bye to him as his owners came for him, I was so lucky to have gotten a few years riding him. 

The picture with a frame on it was done by my friend, I was riding one of my 3 year olds for her new owner.

Palomino was a cool stallion by Dun It With A Twist that I got the pleasure of riding for a couple winters he was a pretty neat horse.


----------



## waresbear

First one is an old moldy from the late 90's, rest are from last show season.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I normally hang out in the Plus Size riders thread 'cuz that's where I belong, BUT I'm going to post one here of when I wasn't plus sized.

This is a WAY oldie-but-goodie, circa 1999-2000.


----------



## DocIsMyPony

this is me and my 23 yr old soon to be retired dressage gelding, he'll just be a pleasure horse


----------



## horseposh




----------



## MyFillyAspen

Stella, you need to get back to riding - way to nice a rider to not be riding! :wink:. Hope all is well with you and Storm.


----------



## usandpets

Seems to be an "all girl" thread so far. 

Here's 2 of Ghost and I:



Here's me on Jewel:


Here's my wife and her horse Copper on the right and a friend riding Sheba. We were riding to town/bar.




I'll have to find more of our other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL^^, for the most part, barring a few exceptions like you, this seems to be a mostly all girl forum :wink:.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I lost all my pictures when my laptop crashed so I don't have many.

The top two were from a ranch rodeo this last May in CA. Working cowhorse, box, fence, rope.
Third pic was a random picture from a horse show last year.
Fourth, from a ranch rodeo in TX.
Fifth, barrel race in TX a couple of years ago.
The rest are work pictures.


----------



## evilamc

I was the weird kid that asked a random older couple on the trail to take a pic of me riding today. I rarely ride with people so never get pics of me on, just pics of his ears!










Ignore my ugly hands









My friend decided to put him in pink that day...


----------



## usandpets

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

evilamc said:


> My friend decided to put him in pink that day...




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

usandpets said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's exactly the reason I put my gelding in red, not pink, even though pink is my favorite color. He's black and white, so anything looks good, but the poor boy is confused enough without my help! :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Hahaha that's what I said!! She insisted  my fiancé was so mad I put pink on him lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Real horses can handle pink, no problem!


----------



## flytobecat

I don't have very many pictures of me riding. 
My 1st parade. Willow(grey) and me were both terrified.







One of the only times our lines were actually straight.


----------



## Cherrij

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That's exactly the reason I put my gelding in red, not pink, even though pink is my favorite color. He's black and white, so anything looks good, but the poor boy is confused enough without my help! :lol:


My friend wants to put her gelding in pink one day. I told her, that I won't speak to her if I see that. 
Also, told her that if she dresses her stud up in pink, i will rip all the ties, that's it, friendship done  

It is so wrong, and guess what? She has 2 mares she can dress up in pink!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Since I have posted a comment on this thread it would be a bit rude of me to not post my own pictures - I dont have any recent onces (these are all about 6-12 months old) as I dont have a horse to ride currently, but my filly will be broken in later this year so will definately have more pictures then! :smile:


----------



## chelstucker

This was during my first test ride on Oracle before I purchased him.


----------



## bitinsane

chelstucker said:


> This was during my first test ride on Oracle before I purchased him.


what a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

.Delete. said:


> That about made me cry, you're too sweet. I can't afford to ride for a living anymore let alone own horses. Growing up sucks. I'll get back into problem ponies again one day. Thank you for your kind words *hugs*


Delete, 

Things seem to work out if you stay open to it. After marriage and a kid, I didn't think I could ever afford a horse. Then, out of the blue, a friend gave me an older BLM mustang that he couldn't handle. the barn owner where I boarded her liked the way I handled her. By the time I had to retire my horse, he had me working his green and problem horses. It was a barter arrangement, but new chapter, I was back where I belong. Bottom line, do stay in touch with "horse people". You never know where it will lead.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Just so usandpets doesn't feel so alone, Here's me on board Rosie, one of the Tennessee walkers I worked for a local riding stable.


----------



## Rideordie112

Stitch and I 















































I wish I had some jumping photos on my phone to share with you all. I'll come back for sure and post them. He's got a great jump. 
He's primarily an English horse, but we do a little cow work every now and then 
















We swim 








We even did a couple gymkhanas to support the local equestrian association. But it's not really our thing xD








Speed Barrels, we actually won this one. Somehow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

One more because it makes me laugh. All the time. Ha.

Everybody is short next to Charlie. (Ps I'm 5'8" and my legs don't even reach his belleh)








He was also quite tired because I made him "run" barrels. i.e. he had to go faster than a trot *gasp*


----------



## Maple

Can I just say I LOVE all the pics!

Delete - I agree with the others! Find yourself on this side of the pond and you are more than welcome out with mine anyday!


Anyway.... I dont have a lot of pics of me riding. I tend to be the one on the other side of the camera :lol: But here are a few from the last few years...

































And here is my "mini me" scootin around on her pony..


----------



## Zexious

^That pony is adorable.

What a great thread. Gator and I <3


----------



## hannahstheworst

fun on my TB ellie


----------



## Saranda

Snickers and I, in the field:










And our first time at the sea:


----------



## Nikkibella

Zexious said:


> ^That pony is adorable.
> 
> What a great thread. Gator and I <3


Before I post my pics I have to ask why his name is Gator? Just wondering if he is a ********** baby because he looks similar to my guy who is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella

It's 3:15am here so I'm sorry if I have spelling errors and such. 

Me and Polka Dot, a pony that I bought but sadly departed with but had the opportunity to ride recently: 


Another horse from Polka Dots new barn named Mr.T: 


My main lesson horse and show mount Tux: 



Finally, MY BOY! My lovely gelding Simon: 


For whoever said geldings shouldn't wear pink 

My favorite photo of us: 





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Wow...I just realized how few riding photos I have of myself. I guess it is because I usually am the one with the camera. 

Here is the only recent one I could find. It was about a year ago actually...but a GREAT trip. This is Jolly, an endurance horse who has been all around the globe in 100 miler competitions. He was a blast to ride!









and some old ones from when I was 14 or so.
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/asylumescapee95/photo.jpg[/IM]

Buster, a paint that I rode for a while when first starting out. I don't believe they ever installed him with brakes.
[IMG]http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k592/asylumescapee95/Bust10.png










An embarressing one of my very first ride ever...after that is all history  LOL









I also do some driving. I trained this little mare myself.










Right now I don't own any horses and don't ride formally, but I'm riding a little hellion for some random lady who stopped me at Tractor Supply and begged me to fix her 12.2hh Camelot-Auction-Buy-Gone-Wrong. I couldn't resist the chance to ride, but good grief is this mare a little monster! Bolts and bucks like her life depends on it. It has taken and will take a lot more wet saddle blankets for her to ever be a sane riding horse, but we're getting there. I have no idea what breed she is.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

This is a great thread! I am enjoying seeing our people and their horses in action. I just have a couple of photos since, like many others, I usually ride alone or take the pictures!

This winter, riding in our nearby game preserve. I have two horses. I am riding Ella, a black KMSH. I call her my Cadillac. I am ponying April, a breeding stock paint whom I call my Ferrari. 









From a ride last week. It was hot and dry, so we were riding in the creek.







This is with my best friend's niece this week.







I also like driving, but seldom get to practice it much. In this picture, I am driving my FIL's Morgan in the 4th of July parade in 2010. This is about the time I decided to get my own horse again, after 30 years without horses.


----------



## Zexious

Nikkibella--Admittedly, I don't know much about his pedigree xD
That said, I did a google search and the only thing that came up was "Alota **********", who was a Thoroughbred. My Gator is a Paint, so I'd say that'd be a negative, ghost rider 

Honestly, I'm not sure of the origin of his name, either.


----------



## Roux

What a fun thread! Love seeing everyone and their horses.

Here are a few pictures of me and my horses, sorry if you have seen them before. 

This is me and Gus in the bosque from this summer:





























And one of us from my wedding:









These are me and Roux:


----------



## Zexious

^Love the wedding photo most of all :< Beautiful!!


----------



## kiltsrhott

I finally got some recent pictures. These are from today. 



















Add: Please excuse the poo stains!


----------



## Cherrij

The latest - 8th ride on Friday, trying out a hackamore for the first time. But not keeping a little S. gonna have smth even softer. Basically, I am experimenting with my baby horse


----------



## Sahara

From today. A little trail ride with my daughter.


----------



## egrogan

She is adorable! I love that they make kids helmets in so many colors these days 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sony

Here's one of Dusty and I.. I can't stand most pics of me that I know are being taken, but hubby snuck this one when I wasn't paying attention. It's not bad


----------



## horseTraining

The best mare I ever owned. Such a beautiful temperament.














Been with this horse for 12 years now. 







This past winter.


----------



## SueC

Don't actually have that many digital ones except more recent out-and-about ones, but here's a few.

My late mare aged 27 at a beach outing with friends.











Same mare, same age, some relaxed trail riding to keep her in good shape and humour. Like many Polish/Crabbet Arabians she was a super endurance horse in her prime. Also great at novelties like bending and barrel races, saddle trotting races, etc. Was fun to do dressage with and had great flying changes, which we started doing just for fun in the back paddock when I was growing up. I had this mare for 31 years. When I bought her as a yearling, I was 11 and we didn't realise I was going to be 5'11" at maturity.  Still, like lots of Arabs, this one was up to it. She was the first horse I educated from scratch.











My husband with her after I had entered her in one led and one ridden open-breed open-age class, just for fun and because she was looking so wonderful for her age, at our local agricultural show when she was 27 and due to my career commitments and travel had had a ten-year hiatus from any sort of competition. The next oldest horse was more than ten years her junior, and the judge nearly fainted when I told him how old she was after the competition. 












Early stages of re-educating my French Trotter/SB cross Sunsmart from harness to ridden.











Film of Sunsmart chasing cattle just for fun!







Donkeys arriving at our place two years ago, when we were still a building site:






Donkeys now:











And, our ancient SB Romeo looking in on us while we were plastering our living room:


----------



## Zexious

^Lovely photos! That mare is beautiful! <3


----------



## southernsorrel




----------



## .Delete.

oooooo! I found the sale video of me riding my dangerous baby. That forward motion though! :twisted:


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

Ok here we go, first two most recent. BF is on my mare, I'm riding my friend's pally. 






This one is an oldie of me and my first horse. 


Last summer.


First horse show and first blue! Five, six years ago I think.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Everyone has these awesome action shots of their horses actually doing things lol

I haven't managed to get any "action" shots yet (trying to get the BF to come out to my next lesson and take pictures) but here's some shots of my cousin and I riding. She's the pretty one who took the pictures and I'm the gumpy-smile one in the background lol but hey, it's a picture of me riding. My hands are high because we were going through a field of noms and the boys were VERY interested


----------



## CrazyLegs262

Here's pictures from our show last weekend. This is Crazy Legs my 24 yr old grade paint.





This is my baby boy, Ruger. He is a 5 yr old paint.



Okay, I'm done.


----------



## tinyliny

I love Crazy Legs! what a sturdy looking horse.

(the name reminds me of "Crazy Eyes" , from "Orange is the New Black")


----------



## Zexious

I commented on how much I like Crazy Legs in another thread... But Ruger is possibly even more adorbs <3


----------



## frlsgirl

*Pictures of Ana and Me*

Here are a couple of pictures of me with my beautiful Morgan mare Scandias Angel Eyes aka "Ana". The one where I'm wearing the black jacket is from the day that I test rode her last January. The one in the blue shirt is from my lesson on Tuesday.

Love this horse!


----------



## Roman

Well, if I could figure out how to get pictures, I'd post a few from back in 2010 when I first got Roman


----------



## SueC

Please do!  PM me if you'd like technical advice; it's a bit of a process to post your photos here...


----------



## Sony

Got some new ones today!

Went to check out a mounted shooting practice and they asked if I wanted to try!





It was a blast!


----------



## kiltsrhott

Mounted shooting always looks like so much fun! Someday I would love to try it out!


----------



## Zexious

Sony--He's cute <3 I've always wondered how mounted shooting worked xD


----------



## chelstucker

bitinsane said:


> what a gorgeous horse!!


Thanks!!!! I absolutely love him!


----------



## Sony

Zexious said:


> Sony--He's cute <3 I've always wondered how mounted shooting worked xD


Thanks but he's not mine! He belongs to one of the members of the shooting club. 

Just shooting at balloons, the bullets are blanks and the gunpowder pops the balloon. Lots of fun! I hit 9 out of 10 balloons


----------



## bitinsane

I always wanted to do mounted shooting! How cool!


----------



## EquineObsessed

I don't do mounted shooting, but my dad is very much into it. He does a great job and has his eye on some national shoots in the next year or so. He retired his old shooting horse and started this year on Pistol Annie, who lives up to her name, lol. She is very fast, very competitive, but hasn't had the best foundation pit on her, so we're working on filling in the holes.


----------



## tinaev

Great pictures everyone!

I am the photographer in the family so unfortunately most of the photos I have of myself riding are not really that great. I'm usually trying to tell someone HOW to take the photo and then they cut off my head or get a really bad angle on us, etc. It's ok though. I'm just happy there are photos at all! Here's a couple of the better photos of Rio and I. I really wish we weren't always standing still in a "take my picture" pose. That should be my goal for 2014, more action shots!


----------



## Sahara

My daughter sharing her horse. It was the first time her little friend had been on a horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That pic is adorable, Saranda!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy

I like C in the first pic although I am riding like a sack of potatoes *head desk*
The last one is my favorite of C for some reason, the look on her face cracks me up everytime


----------



## danicelia24

Like tinaev I'm usually the one taking pictures and when other people take them of me they aren't quite up to my expectations but here are some from my trail ride and one of the better ones my sister took
























and one I took of my sister


----------



## AngieLee

Everybody horses are gorgeous!! and most have a head set i want mine to have -sigh- 

my 10 year old, breed stalk paint (i call him my failure of a paint horse, i also tell him he missed the paint horse memo lol) Cody! i got him partially trained. and i have never trained a horse, and up until him i only rode in lessons. so i will admit i am the reason he isn't amazing yet LOL I kind of learn as i go! My riding instructor will come out every so often and give us lessons, and shes the only reason we are were we are today. But we do have progress!!! even if its slow progress progress is progress! We have lots of time to get were we need to go.

anyways! enough rambling! 










^^ his 10th birthday. i also made him a horsey cake lol










^^ "horsebogganing" my friends on cody, and im in the fun sized toboggan lol














































^^ my intention was to SHARE my birthday banana pancake with him... but he had other ideas LOL



















^ and the odd Friday i get off we like to go chase some cows  (team cattle sorting) however my friend was on my team, so i only got ear shots lol


----------



## DreaMy

AngieLee I have a friend with a gelding named Cole that could be Cody's twin


----------



## AngieLee

DreaMy said:


> AngieLee I have a friend with a gelding named Cole that could be Cody's twin


Really?! That's crazy! I'd love to see a picture if you have one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

Love seeing all of the great pictures! My first picture is (ahem) slightly older than other old pictures on this thread, and is a picture of me riding my first horse - I got him as an unbroken 3 year old ridgeling when I was 11. This picture is probably 5 years later. The picture of me on the grey horse is about the same time. The third picture is one of the first rides on my 2 year old filly, who is now 4, and who is happily doing nothing but trail riding.


----------



## Roux

Thought I would add a few more from a recent ride. I hope this thread keeps going I love seeing everyone's horses and them riding - its fantastic!


----------



## my2geldings

*2 yr old*

This is our girl before she turned 2. Would ride her for super short rides bareback. She's now 2 and much more filled in. She's a BIG girl.


----------



## Roperchick

found some fun ones from the rescue. some of yall may have heard champs story before. from extreme abuse/neglect, to rehab and saddle training, he turned into something of a bronc and nobody wanted to ride him. i offered to be his handler since Ive had plenty of experience in flying and uh...dismounts lol. he went from being unrideable to him and I being a big part of the owners demonstrations of rehab and retraining.

the guy that originally sacked him out came out one day and his eyes about popped outta his head when he saw me and Champ punking around bareback in a halter








































I wish wish wish I could take this boy home with me haha


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Last summer with Apollo.


----------



## farmpony84

Wow. A lot of paints on this forum! I must admit, they are flashy things aren't they? I want to play too...

Here are me and riley....


----------



## Paintedponies1992

> Wow. A lot of paints on this forum! I must admit, they are flashy things aren't they? I want to play too...
> 
> Here are me and riley.... Attached Images


Riley is so gorgeous! I love Quarter Horses


----------



## darkpony

I would be happy to share pictures of my boy! These pictures are all pretty old, but they are my favorite


----------



## Tazzie

I have some  These are with my 4 year old mare Izzie.

When she was a freshly broke 3 year old

















Our first show (you can find the thread I just posted with more pictures)









Giving her a kiss on the neck for my first ride back on her post accident and post second child (so please excuse the weight  I'm working very hard to get it off)


----------



## liltuktuk

In no particular order, but here's what I could find of me riding. Plus Maverick because he's just too cute.

Me riding Amira a few months after she officially became mine.








Halloween costume a few years ago.








The first horse I ever rode when i was in 4th grade.








Amira and I attempting pole bending...yeah we sucked.








Me on Amira and her little "brother" Maverick.








Pony selfie with Maverick.








Me on my first lease horse Ripley. I really hated that helmet. Can you say bobble head?








Christmas caroling on horseback a few winters ago.


----------



## Ninamebo

Most of these are pretty old, apparently I don't have many riding pictures with my horses.. but here are some of my favorites/ quirky ones.


----------



## Blue

Love that Christmas Caroling!

This is my Bart. He's 30 yrs old in this picture. 

And Lacey

And Big Dutch


----------



## karliejaye

First off, I am blown away by how beautiful you all are! We're a good lookin group of folks :wink:

Me on my old eventing horse, Hank (Grey Area) at our first 3 day event.








When I was on detail in far East Oregon a kind lady let me work with some of her horses and get my horse fix. She also let my husband ride some:















And my big paint gelding, Cruiser, riding around our property:


----------



## my2geldings

*Riding photos*


----------



## 3ringburner

*Riding Pics*

The sorrel is of my previous horse gunner and the bay is Boomer, my horse i have now


----------



## aspin231

Between the winter season, then moving across the country and waiting for Whiskey, then having no tack (only three more weeks!) and everything in between, I haven't done much riding recently. BUT... I do have pictures to share. 
The first one was two days ago, the rest are old!
















































I'll stop spamming you all now


----------



## HadleyBug

I have far more pictures of me WITH my horses than on them.. Usually I am the one teaching the others on their horses.

Me and Fargo, my boooy!






















Comet








Guillermo








Tag!








Grace








And because she is sooo cute, my baby sister Payton and Bremin.


----------



## Cherrij

We actually have a RIDING picture. WOW. Mirracle. 

12th ride and I am really really proud!!!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings

HadleyBug you look so serious in your riding photos. Make way for the terminator :lol:

Our mare at 20 months old. She's grown a lot since.


That's her now at 24 months


Some more riding photos

This was a horse I was working with.


I've lost 30lbs since this photo was taken! so excuse the flab.


----------



## HadleyBug

My2Geldings said:


> HadleyBug you look so serious in your riding photos. Make way for the terminator :lol:


Hahah, I guess I do! You wanna know something funny though? I'm not that serious of a person. :lol:


----------



## Cherrij

I guess there is some reason why my pic didn't work. Proudly presenting again, 
12th ride on my baby boy. He is now 4 years and 3 months old, bitted only a few times, third ride in the hackamore, about 4th time in the bigger field. 

without further ado:

GRAND:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Been browsing through this again. Enjoying seeing all the good times being had. I'm finding it kinda funny that folks are posting photos from the 1990's and calling them old. I suppose it was a long time ago, but it doesn't seem like it to me. Just for fun, here's some old ones from me.

Here's me in '91. Not my horse, but under the circumstances he seemed friendly to anyone who was nice to him.


I can't for the life of me figure out how to put multiple photos in the same post. So I'll just plug away single shot.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

More recent, probably '07 or '08. Packing into hunting camp colonial style with my mustang, Cocoa.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Early 1980's with the First Cavalry Division Horse Platoon stationed at Fort Hood Texas.


----------



## Roperchick

I. WANTED. TO. BE. IN. THAT. UNIT. SOOOO. BAD. ^^^^^ but i couldnt reenlist for it aaaand there was no chance of getting to hood anyways lol

so jealous


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

And bareback equitation on the 4-H circuit in the early 1970's


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Roperchick said:


> I. WANTED. TO. BE. IN. THAT. UNIT. SOOOO. BAD. ^^^^^ but i couldnt reenlist for it aaaand there was no chance of getting to hood anyways lol
> 
> so jealous


Roper, when I was there, they didn't allow women troopers in. We had one female truck driver, and she got to ride a bit on one of the long trail rides we did. Since then, they have been designated a detachment, and have a lot more horses and troopers. I think even 2 different demo teams. 

I actually snuck away from my assigned unit while I was inprocessing and took the test ride. Best mischief I ever got into.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Meant to add that I think they do have women troopers in the Horse Detachment nowadays.


----------



## Rebelwithacause

This is not a good picture of me, _at al_l-- but it is the only one I have right now of me trying bareback for the first time on my trainers horse. We were both hot, sweaty and having a fat day haha... but I still like the picture!

TWH and I having some fun during a lesson


----------



## Blue

I think it's an awesome picture! Really a beautiful smile and you can tell how happy you are. Nice looking horse. I have a little black mare that looks very similar.


----------



## StellaIW

MyFillyAspen said:


> Stella, you need to get back to riding - way to nice a rider to not be riding! :wink:. Hope all is well with you and Storm.





tinyliny said:


> I love this one!


Thank you guys! I will start riding when I can ride my little pony. So maybe next year. My boyfriend is planning on buying his own horse next year so I'll have some good company.


----------

